# Vinyl Overlays for Headlights and Taillights



## EnigmaNismo (Jan 26, 2005)

This is to see how many people are interested in getting vinyl overlays for their cars. This guy just finished making overlays for the sentra and they look awesome. Check out BlueBatMobile.com to see some of his work for other cars. If there is enough interest, all he would need is some people in the San Diego area who would be willing to use their cars for measurements. The overlays are just a plastic that goes over the lights and can come in clear, smoke and other colors. This would be an easier way to smoke your taillights.

This is a 350z with smoke overlays on the tails and turn signals









This is a comparison shot on a Sentra. Left=stock, right=overlays









G35c with smoke overlays on the tails


----------

